# Hintergrundfarbe des Applets



## Proggy (29. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

wie kann man eigentlich die Hintergrundfarbe des Applets setzen? Geht das überhaupt?
Dieses Grau ist irgendwie öde. :bahnhof: 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## André Uhres (29. Dez 2006)

getContentPane().setBackground(Color.YELLOW);


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Dez 2006)

Was für ein Applet? Applet oder JApplet?


----------



## Proggy (31. Dez 2006)

Ein Applet, das als 


```
<APPLET code="cquiz.class" ARCHIVE="quiz.jar,mysql-connector-java-5.0.3-bin.jar" width=800 height=600>
```

eingebunden wurde. [/code]


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Jan 2007)

dann einfach

```
setBackground(Color.YELLOW);
```
Das schreibst du z.B. in die init()-Methode.

André's Variante gilt nur für ein JApplet.


----------



## Proggy (1. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

danke erstmal, werd's ausprobieren.

Dir und der ganzen Familie ein frohes, gesundes und glückliches Jahr.

Herzliche Grüße aus Saarbrücken
Andreas

PS.: Deine Anleitung zum Signieren von Applet's ist super. Weiter so!!!


----------

